# Audi R10 Coupe?



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Just wondering if Audi plans on running their R10 as a Coupe? The new Peogeot is a Coupe. I hope so, it would be nice to see coupe like prototypes running around again. I was hoping that the Toyota GT One's, Nissan's, Mercede's, and POrsches of a few years ago would signal the return of closed cockpit proto's but it did not happen. Audi did it with the R8 when it first came out, will it do it again. God I hope so, I miss the porsche 962 Imsa days, they were some sexy cars.


_Modified by USMC_LT at 10:45 AM 11-18-2006_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10 Coupe? (USMC_LT)*









1999 Audi Sport UK Audi R8C
A R10C (R10 coupe) would be great BUT Audi has done all the development for the open LMP already. The ACO's rules only make only closed coupes a formality from 2010! So Audi probably won't turn it into a coupe just yet. 
They will most likely carry on with the open car until end 2008. Then mabye offer the R10C to its costomer privateer teams or the factory team to run for a season alongside other open R10s just to develop the closed car. Then after 2010 when only closed LMP cars are permited to run, then the R10C will run.
Hope they do it. Otherwise they would have to make a whole new car, and I dont think Audi would do that...been in Le Mans too long as a factory, must move on in motorsport. If only the 2010 rule wasnt there then privateers could race the R10 for many years! While the factory do something else.....would be a shame not to see any Audis at Le Mans after 2010!


_Modified by lappies at 5:58 AM 11/19/2006_


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

I doubt the factory teams would run a closed car effort before the rule is inacted. They have a habit now of not racing cars until they are figured out and tested to the utmost degree. To me, it just seems unlikely they would learn with a car during a competitive season. They learned their lesson with the first of the R8 line, which sucked.

And i definitely don't think that the factory would let a privateer team run a new car first. 
Idk i guess that's just one mans opinion, but i base this off of how the factory treated the first few races with the R10


----------

